

When to Apply Predictive Analytics - CANWorkSmart
http://blog.canworksmart.com/2011/09/when-to-apply-predictive-analytics/

======
dmk23
Nice points in the article, but at the end of the day it boils down to one
thing.

Is applying predictive analytics can make your business more profitable? This
broader rule can allow for lots of exceptions to your guidelines.

Of course to know if predictive analytics can improve your profitability you'd
have to test it or at least find examples of how others applied it to similar
problems.

